# sis745 o nforce2

## almafer

la mia asus con kt400 sta' dando i numeri e vorrei cambiarla,facendo un giro sul forum sembra che quelle con sis745 e nforce2 siano tutte due supportate,vorrei sentire pero' prima di procedere all'acquisto esperienze vostre in merito,se avete una scheda madre con uno di questi chipset e come vi trovate  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

Posso sapere che genere di problemi ti da? Sono legati alla tua mobo in particolare, oppure al chpiset in generale? Visto che come già dicevo in altri topic dovrei prenderne una anch'io (abit kd7-raid) non vorrei pentirmene in poco tempo...

----------

## almafer

il dma non funziona perfettamente,i canali ide funzionano male,nel senso che il masterizzatore di dvd non vuole piu' saperne di andare ma se lo monto su un'altra scheda madre funziona,lo stesso sussede con un lettore di dvd,per il dma dovrebbe risolversi tutto con il kernel 2.4.21 per il resto e' di sicuro problema di scheda madre non di chipset

----------

## shev

Quindi non ci sono controindicazioni o problemi se rimango su questa scelta, giusto? Grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

(sui tuoi due chipset, l'nforce2 è sicuramente il più prestante, anche più del kt400, però mi pare di aver sentito che non è perfettamente supportato ancora, potrebbe dare diversi problemi. Pare esistano anche driver per linux rilasciati da nvidia con cui patchare il kernel (non sono sicuro, non ho verificato direttamente), con tutte le controindicazioni del caso. Del sis non mi sono interessato molto, quindi non so che dirti, se non che cmq diversa gente lo ritiene un buon chipset, forse inferiore agli altri due (via e nvidia) ma cmq valido. Per il supporto linux in particolare non saprei.

Questo è quanto mi pare di aver capito fino ad oggi; mi sono informato un po' proprio perchè devo comprare anch'io una mobo. Io sono giunto alla conclusione che il più supportato e indicato per linux sia il kt400, quindi fossi in te cercherei di capire di che natura sono i problemi della tua asus e mi terrei quella  :Very Happy:  )

Resto in ascolto con interesse di altri pareri /smentite / rettifiche

----------

## almafer

la scheda madre che mi ha dato più soddisfazioni era una ecs con sis 735,adesso sono veramente indeciso su cosa prendere,se fossi sicuro della compatibilità con linux andrei su un nforce2

----------

## morellik

Io ho alcune macchine Gentoo su mobo Asus e nforce2.

Qualche problema iniziale, della serie installo Gentoo tranquillamente

la sk di rete nforce2 viene riconosciuta dal kernel presente sul cd 1.4_rc4,

poi all'installazione del kernel 

non ne trovo uno col supporto per la stessa sk di rete  :Confused: 

Poi ho scoperto che ci sono alcuni ebuild per il supporto

a nforce tra i quali nforce-net.   :Very Happy: 

Consiglio vivamente il kernel gaming, che su queste macchine va via

come il vento.

Ciauz 

morellik

----------

## almafer

la scheda di rete non è un problema,ho una realtek su pci,il mio dubbio era soprattutto per il dma,nel kernel 2.4.20 non c'è supporto per nforce,ma se nel gaming c'è può essere un'idea,tra i due chipset il nforce2 costa quasi 100 euro in più,ma credo che la prestazioni sono a vantaggio della nvidia a questo punto

----------

## morellik

Il supporto nativo per nvidia non c'e' neanche nel gaming kernel.   :Embarassed: 

Le macchine comunque mi sembrano vadano egregiamente.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## almafer

uhm,alla fine sono andato sul sis,ne ho già avuta una di scheda madre con questo chipset e mi trovavo bene,grazie morellik,fiorentino anche tu vero?  :Cool: 

----------

## morellik

Abbastanza.   :Wink: 

Anche tu bazzichi queste parti?

----------

## almafer

ad essere esatto sono campigiano  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?IO=nforce_linux_v1.0-0233

----------

## almafer

l'avevo visto cerri,ma il mio timore è che si riferisca all'nforce e non all'nforce2,non sono riuscito a capirlo

----------

## morellik

 *almafer wrote:*   

> ad essere esatto sono campigiano 

 

Ma brutto!!! Anch'io sono di Campi  :Very Happy: 

Il mondo e' talmente piccolo che potrebbe stare in un bicchiere.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## almafer

maddai,campigiano pure tu  :Laughing:  ,ma è incredibile conoscersi in un forum ed abitare a due passi  :Very Happy:  ,magari possiamo ritrovarci qualche volta  :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

 *almafer wrote:*   

> maddai,campigiano pure tu  ,ma è incredibile conoscersi in un forum ed abitare a due passi  ,magari possiamo ritrovarci qualche volta 

 

E' proprio vero!!! Magari abitiamo anche nello stesso palazzo   :Shocked: 

Io lavoro al Polo Scientifico di Sesto Fiorentino, magari puoi venire a trovarmi. 

Ciauz

----------

## MyZelF

 *almafer wrote:*   

> l'avevo visto cerri,ma il mio timore è che si riferisca all'nforce e non all'nforce2,non sono riuscito a capirlo

 

Si, nelle ultime release dei driver e' supportato anche nforce2. E per quanto riguarda il dma, secondo le FAQ sul sito nvidia:

 *Quote:*   

> Q: My IDE hard drive is running very slowly, how can I enable DMA mode?
> 
> A: A kernel patch was added in kernel 2.4.21pre3-ac1 which enables DMA for the nForce2 IDE controller and should be available in the final released 2.4.21 kernel. An alternative to upgrading your kernel is to use the "hdparm" utility to enable DMA for your hard drive.

 

----------

## almafer

allora,alla fine ho preso una ecs con chipset sis 745,preparo il kernel abilitando il supporto al chipset,cambio il modulo usb da caricare,avvio il pc con la nuova scheda madre,il chipset viene riconosciuto correttamente,attiva pure l'agp,in avvio vengo gentilmente avvertito che il dma mi viene disattivato,ma con hdparm comunque riesco a settarlo nella maniera corretta,ma non mi funziona nè il mouse (usb) nè l'hd-usb  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,visto che c'ero,volevo provare il kernel gaming,lo installo e il pc si blocca all'avvio,mentre carica il kernel,rimonto la scheda madre con chipset kt400 e con lo stesso gaming il pc parte normalmente,funziona tutto,venerdi 13 o altro?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

